# [Classic][H-PvE] Die Graue Horde



## jose87 (9. Februar 2019)

Throm-Ka ihr Kämpfer,
 
wir sind als Spezialabteilung “Die Graue Horde” bekannt und rekrutieren für die anstehenden Aufgaben auf Kalimdor und den östlichen Königreichen.
 
Wir wollen gemeinsam stark werden, egal ob wir uns durch Ashenvale quälen oder das Scharlachrote Kloster niederbrennen. Die gegenseitige Unterstützung stellt dabei unser Herzstück dar.
 
Unsere Angriffe gegen die Allianz erfolgen regelmäßig nur in den Schlachtfeldern.
Für die großen Abenteuer im Blackrock sind bei uns alle Klassen und Spezialisierungen gern gesehen. Wir möchten lieber zusammen Spaß haben, als gezwungen etwas zu erreichen.
 
Das Ganze nochmal in der Übersicht:
Name: Die graue Horde
Fraktion: Horde
Server: PvE
Fokus: Leveln, Dungeons, Soft-RP, Raids (casual)
Forum: https://diegrauehorde.enjin.com/
 
Wen suchen wir:
Du solltest Spaß am gemütlichen Spiel haben und in einer Gemeinschaft spielen wollen.
Es ist egal, ob du Anfänger oder ein alter Hase bist. Hier findet jeder einen Platz und Hilfe.
Es ist auch völlig egal, welchen Specc du spielen willst. Allerdings wird es schwer, als Magier bei uns zu heilen.
 
Wen suchen wir nicht:
Wir wollen keine “gogogo” Leute. Min/Maxing sollte nicht dein Spiel beherrschen.
Egoistische Spieler sind ebenso nicht gern gesehen.
Außerdem sollte dein Charakter keine Namen wie Shadowroxxor, Fleischtheke oder Axelweiß haben.
 
Lok-Narash!


----------

